# Maryland.



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Could a place so horrible harbor furries?

Are there actually any furry meets in this weird ass place I call home?


----------



## Browder (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't know, and I think you're state might as well be one of the nine circles of hell. Move to D.C.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> I don't know, and I think you're state might as well be one of the nine circles of hell. Move to D.C.


But all my family is here =[


----------



## Browder (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But all my family is here =[



So? That didn't stop me from getting what I wanted.


----------



## Bando (Apr 16, 2010)

So far, I've seen nobody on the forums from Maryland. Looks like you'll have to keep being friends with normal people.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> So? That didn't stop me from getting what I wanted.


But I like my family.


----------



## Browder (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I like my family.



I do too. I just like my ambitions more. They'll understand once you start making money. Move to someplace better.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> So far, I've seen nobody on the forums from Maryland. Looks like you'll have to keep being friends with normal people.


I met one, once, but she never posts anymore.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

You planning on trolling them, H&K?


----------



## Bando (Apr 16, 2010)

Maybe you should scour the mainsite, you'll love the people there. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You planning on trolling them, H&K?


I was curious.

I doubt I'd actually go to one.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

I know there's a NOVA furry meet on the Va/DC border.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 16, 2010)

I like Maryland, well, I've only ever been to Cecil County Dragway


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I know there's a NOVA furry meet on the Va/DC border.


What's a NOVA?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

All the furs in Baltimore got shot. ):


----------



## Attaman (Apr 17, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> All the furs in Baltimore got shot. ):


Not true, I saw one at my University.  Well, I think I did anyways.  He had FA in his favorites and he has a lot of saved furry pics on his PSP, but then I have a 3.2K post so that's not a clear sign.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 18, 2010)

Nanook123 is from Maryland and lives somewhere in the Baltimore Metropolitan Area.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> So far, I've seen nobody on the forums from Maryland. Looks like you'll have to keep being friends with normal people.



Uh, hi?


----------

